# Table Saw Jigs



## rk4570 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've done a Search but cant find what I am looking for Soooo I need a little help in making a Tapering Jig to cut table legs and other jigs that will improve the use of my low budget table saw.

Thanks for your help, RK :thumbsup:


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

you can get a taper jig at rockler for about 20 bucks but you could make one pretty easy.
it is nothing mor than 2 pieces of material with a hinge on one end and a locking screw.
here is a link to rocklers
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2076&filter=taper jig


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got a similar jig to the one in the link. Yours if you want it. $5+ shipping. Email me at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## rk4570 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok....I went ahead & made a jig with a hinge on one end & added a small piece with a grove cut out in the center for the angle adjust. Drilled & ran 2 - 1/4 - 20 bolts W/ wing nuts to tighten it up. Seemed to work But my saw blade binds up and it wants to kick back.
Sooo I think I need to make a Feather Board & get a better blade for the saw. Any other suggestions?

Sorry but I cant take pictures, Thanks for your Help! R K :huh:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I made a version of this Rockler taper jig. Simple to make. Works great.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=UGTjToyHD4XNtgeJ-_WUDg&ved=0CGQQ8wIwAw


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

rk4570 said:


> Ok....I went ahead & made a jig with a hinge on one end & added a small piece with a grove cut out in the center for the angle adjust. Drilled & ran 2 - 1/4 - 20 bolts W/ wing nuts to tighten it up. Seemed to work But my saw blade binds up and it wants to kick back.
> Sooo I think I need to make a Feather Board & get a better blade for the saw. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Sorry but I cant take pictures, Thanks for your Help! R K :huh:


Couple things like you said a new blade. Also are you cutting the wood between the angle and blade? Or i guess what i am saying is the angle piece should be comming off out in the opening. and not between the blade. Move over to the other miter slot ? so that it does ? If in between angle jig and blade it will kick back. A fether board don't use it You don't need to hold the wood it come's off out in the opening .


----------



## rk4570 (Sep 29, 2011)

del schisler said:


> Couple things like you said a new blade. Also are you cutting the wood between the angle and blade? Or i guess what i am saying is the angle piece should be comming off out in the opening. and not between the blade. Move over to the other miter slot ? so that it does ? If in between angle jig and blade it will kick back. A fether board don't use it You don't need to hold the wood it come's off out in the opening .


 
What I've been doing is clamping the Jig that I made to the fence and pushing the work piece thru the saw. Should I be sliding the Jig & the work piece thru? This is one of those things where a picture(Video) would be worth a thousand words or is it just something that I cant see? :huh:


----------



## would (May 26, 2009)

rk4570 said:


> What I've been doing is clamping the Jig that I made to the fence and pushing the work piece thru the saw. Should I be sliding the Jig & the work piece thru? This is one of those things where a picture(Video) would be worth a thousand words or is it just something that I cant see? :huh:


I have never used a taper jig before, but the first rule with a table saw, for me anyway, is that the wood has to pass though the saw blade straight. You need to consider the jig to be an extension to the board and that the entire unit, jig and board, are using the fence to guide the wood through the blade in a straight motion. 

Try lowering your blade below the table surface, then push the piece through with the jig to observe how it, board, never changes its relation to the fence.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

rk4570 said:


> What I've been doing is clamping the Jig that I made to the fence and pushing the work piece thru the saw. Should I be sliding the Jig & the work piece thru? This is one of those things where a picture(Video) would be worth a thousand words or is it just something that I cant see? :huh:


No you should be sliding both togother for the angle. Here is a video that show's how to do it of course their are lot's of angle jig's also and video's . the link http://www.newwoodworker.com/usetaperjig.html


----------



## rk4570 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks to all of you!! :yes: The video is just what I needed! I will try to post some pictures in a couple of weeks when my small Garage Shop is done! 

RK


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

rk4570 said:


> I've done a Search but cant find what I am looking for Soooo I need a little help in making a Tapering Jig to cut table legs and other jigs that will improve the use of my low budget table saw.
> 
> Thanks for your help, RK :thumbsup:


If you're wanting to make multiples of a certain taper on a certain length leg, check out post #20 in my balcony tables thread ( http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/pair-balcony-tables-la-cabinetman-30659/ ).

That's about the most basic tapering jig you can make. The down side is that it only works for whatever leg size/taper you make it for. But it's very quick and easy to make and the results are very consistent.


----------



## tomwade (Dec 23, 2011)

The good thing is that a tapering jig is a very simple tool to build, one that you'll find useful for numerous projects.


----------

